# Where are the pics of your Phaetons?



## VWTREGPHATON (Apr 3, 2011)

I'M new here and have been searching your forum.. There is alot of great info on here but where are the pictures of your custom phaetons? I saw the one that sly stone has done but nothing else.. do you guys take pics of your vehicles????


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's one:


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Here's my Phaeton..*


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's mine, not custom but with Bentley wheels


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

I will try and get some pics whilst in France next week.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Two for the price of one - Tony Box's and mine. Guess which is mine...









And a snap of mine last spring.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Mike,
do you ever go anywhere but Maccy D's?:laugh:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Pictures of mine (both only minimally modded with chrome wheels) are found here: *2005 Klavierlack Black W12 4-seater* and here: *2005 Coucou Grey W12 5-seater*

Also, from another recent *thread*, here are both of them at home:












Victor


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hey Mike,
> do you ever go anywhere but Maccy D's?:laugh:


Occasionally.... but I just keep recyling the picture. It's the biggest northern get together I'm aware of.... until summer of 2011!!

Regards

M


----------



## gibber_2k (Jul 16, 2002)

You said custom yes?


From Phat-one



From Phat-one



From Phat-one


----------



## VWTREGPHATON (Apr 3, 2011)

*NICE....*

WOW Those are really nice Automobiles!!!!!!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> Guess which is mine...


Mike,

I'm thinking you're the guy who doesn't park within the lines....

I just hope no one pulled in next to you in front of the Klenzan truck.



Victor


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

gibber_2k said:


> You said custom yes?


I say Duo Penotti, a typical Dutch chocolate product.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Victor R said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm thinking you're the guy who doesn't park within the lines....
> 
> ...


Victor

He had to park like that to let Mr. Box out of his car !!!!! 

Frank


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Francis007 said:


> Victor
> 
> He had to park like that to let Mr. Box out of his car !!!!!
> 
> Frank


Frank - you are WICKED:facepalm:.... although was having the same thought myself....

We shouldn't be nasty about Tony - he's got a bad back and it's not easy.

Regards


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

gibber_2k said:


> You said custom yes?
> 
> 
> From Phat-one
> ...



Who makes the wheels on that car?

Bob


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

n968412L said:


> Frank - you are WICKED:facepalm:.... although was having the same thought myself....
> 
> We shouldn't be nasty about Tony - he's got a bad back and it's not easy.
> 
> Regards


Ooooh Mike......I've been called a " bad boy " before, but never "WICKED " 

Still,I should be safe. Tony is in the US at the moment isn't he ? :wave:

He does like a nice meat and potato though ! 

Frank


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Francis007 said:


> Ooooh Mike......I've been called a " bad boy " before, but never "WICKED "
> 
> Still,I should be safe. Tony is in the US at the moment isn't he ? :wave:
> 
> ...


Doooh :screwy: That should of course read...." a meat and potato pie " !!!!!!


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Victor,

I am impressed...... TWO W-12s!


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

53 0val said:


> Who makes the wheels on that car?
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

they were marketed in the UK by TSW under the Holsten brand. Designed for the Continental, I have 21" ones on my car, they look awesome as well as being relatively easy to keep clean. Mine are silver painted finish, but they do them in chrome especially for you

Stu


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Stu.......

19's, no chrome like yours......would be perfect. I'll investigate.

Bob


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Bummer............they're sold out in that size. 

http://www.customwheelsdirect.com/wheels_brand/wheel_detail.php?id=40539

Also seems they have been discontinued by manufacturer. Now I wonder if they could take the weight of a W12?


----------



## lucatambu (Apr 5, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Regarding parking, I always park way out on left field (baseball term) using two spaces so that no one parks close to me. I hate to come back to my car and find it with dings because some vehicle with careless children or adults opened the doors and hit mine. Yes, I am paranoid about this and I preach it to my wife and children. 

In Europe, parking spaces are so narrow that once in Spain I parked an A4 in a garage and could not get out of the car. I really wonder how people with Phaetons, 700 series BMWs, 500 series MBs, and other behemoth luxury cars manage in parking garages and parking lots.

cai


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

In Europe, parking spaces are so narrow that once in Spain I parked an A4 in a garage and could not get out of the car. I really wonder how people with Phaetons, 700 series BMWs, 500 series MBs, and other behemoth luxury cars manage in parking garages and parking lots.

cai[/QUOTE]


We do the same as you, two spaces as far away from the numpties as possible, and still someone with a Jeep or SUV park next to you!!!:banghead:


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

53 0val said:


> Bummer............they're sold out in that size.
> 
> http://www.customwheelsdirect.com/wheels_brand/wheel_detail.php?id=40539
> 
> Also seems they have been discontinued by manufacturer. Now I wonder if they could take the weight of a W12?


Hi,

19"s look all wrong, think big and put up with the jiggly ride!! Besides the tyres cost a fortune too! Some 21's on FleaBay UK http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/21-BENTLEY-CO...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item45f8a73dfc And dirt cheap too!

How much heavier is the W12 than V10 or a Flying Spur? Mine have been perfect, even on our pot holed streets!

Stu


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

I always park the furthest i can from other cars in car parks and to date have managed to avoid parking knocks, however it's very true that no matter where i park i will return and find a car parked next to me.......the only word that sums it up for me is lemmings:laugh:

stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

cai said:


> In Europe, parking spaces are so narrow that once in Spain I parked an A4 in a garage and could not get out of the car. I really wonder how people with Phaetons, 700 series BMWs, 500 series MBs, and other behemoth luxury cars manage in parking garages and parking lots.
> 
> cai


Mean money grabbing car park operators, garage builders etc... trying to force too much into too little space. Still not surprising given how tiny GB is and how many million people are crowded into it.

I once had a garage for a flat that I couldn't even open the door of my Mk 2 Golf in. My wife's Polo wasn't much better....

I used to be able to get two decent cars into current double (and a half) garage... but now the Tiguan only just squeezes in between the junk mountains.....


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

some pics of our ride


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

n968412L said:


> I used to be able to get two decent cars into current double (and a half) garage... but now the Tiguan only just squeezes in between the junk mountains.....


Hi Mike,
You need to sell some of the wheels 

As for my mate Frank picking on me with a bad back he is just getting is own back for needing a pilow to see over the wheel.

Morning Frank and Min :wave:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

plastech said:


> Hi Mike,
> You need to sell some of the wheels


If it only it was wheels... and most of those are in the shed! Not sure why wee need a broken bedstead... or a hoover that doesn't work or a dehumidifier with a broken compressor.... I keep telling Liz it's her job to go to the tip.....


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

plastech said:


> As for my mate Frank picking on me with a bad back he is just getting is own back for needing a pilow to see over the wheel.
> 
> Morning Frank and Min :wave:


Good morning Tony 

Nice to hear from you again ! Sorry to hear about your bad back.......I told you to take it easy on Valentines Day !  I did warn you that Page 101 was just a position too far for someone of your age ! 

......and I have got that pillow......but it is in Sunny Beige leather. The Factory had it specially made for me. 

Frank


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Chris,










I don't get the "Ennui" license plate as far as the Phaeton is concerned. 

Now, if that plate were on a Grand Marquis as per your signature, that I could understand.

Victor


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*My blue baby*


















Bentley mesh grill













































chrome lower grill


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice looking mats too!


----------



## VWDANO (Mar 5, 2011)

*Here is a picture of my wife's*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

Victor R said:


> I don't get the "Ennui" license plate as far as the Phaeton is concerned.


Many confuse ennui and boredom. 

Boredom is having nothing to do; which, to me, implies a lack of intelligence. If you're smart, you can keep yourself occupied.

Ennui is having done it all and there's nothing left. Webster's, I believe, defines it as "world weariness as a result of satiety" or somesuch.

In this case, there really is "nothing after Phaeton", hence the knowledge there's nothing else to experience. 

(To quote Mrs. White from the movie _Clue_: "Life after death is as improbable as sex after marriage".)


----------



## soniccruiser (Feb 16, 2010)

*Another one ... my "cairo grey"*

Great thread - I like to see your Phaetons ... 
So here is mine: GP0 2006, 3.0 TDI, cairo grey, perfect car, trouble free

(For higher resolution and more, check here: http://www.localtouch.biz/phaeton)

Note: The photos are a bit "color enhanced" (cairo grey looks different in reality) - you can see the originals also at the link above


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*how can I get my pictures in here ?*

maybe it´s just because i+m blond, but please tell me how to get some pics in here.... ?! THX


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*...*










This is over a year old, but she still looks the same... Gorgeous!


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*My little baby!*

Here's my 2008 3.0 TDI in summer outfit. Love it!


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Heizoelrenner said:


> maybe it´s just because i+m blond, but please tell me how to get some pics in here.... ?! THX


Sorry about this, it sure doesn't help :laugh: .
Host your photos on the net (use www.photobucket.com, for instance) and copy/paste the link they give you for your photo in your text.

P.


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*My papillon silver 2004 W12*

In the summer








In the winter








Among friends


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*Just try it....*


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*and another one...sorry*

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=334283-1303915608.jpg


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Heizoelrenner said:


> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=334283-1303915608.jpg


You must put [ img ] and [ /img ] tags around the address (I put a space in between the brackets and img so that the browser doesnt look for an image).

But your link does not seem to work...


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*Thanks - try it like you wrote :*


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*last try*


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*...some more from Germany*








in Hamburg, "Kiez" - Reeperbahn







inside 







at hamburg harbor


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Yessss !!!!! :thumbup:

You may need a new bleaching now, as your hair may have become darker... :laugh:

Very nice car, btw ! 

P.


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*my hairdresser will fix it....*

*@work one week ago.....*








*and an hour ago I got new xenon foglights....*


----------



## Christopher DK (Aug 19, 2010)

Is that a Ford GT40 in the background?


----------



## soniccruiser (Feb 16, 2010)

*How does the Phaeton electronics respond to the LED's fog lights?*



> ... an hour ago I got new xenon foglights....


Most interesting and it looks great! Thought about doing the same. Question: Could you simply replace the bulbs with the LED-bulbs or did you have to add a resistor in parallel? I read that for some cars it is necessary to add a resistor equivalent to the normal bulb resistance to avoid that the car thinks the bulb is broken. An LED-bulb draws significantly less current. How does the Phaeton electronics respond to the LED's fog lights?


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

Here's a couple from Hawaii, these pictures were taken last weekend, near the North Shore Sugar Mill. This is a 2005 V8 Five Seater, White with Beige interior rolling on 20" Bentley Wheels.

More Pictures here: http://s651.photobucket.com/albums/uu231/Bambergvr6/New Photos/VW Phaeton/


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*CD /Nav*

Roger,

While looking through your pics in photobucket, i saw that your nav unit does not have the usual CD slot for the 6 CD's. is this a special unit? could you please explain? just curious  thanks


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*This is what I used to have*


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

> itsallbeendonebefore
> CD /Nav
> 
> Roger,
> ...












* I removed the 6 Disc Changer and installed an IPod Interface, the faceplate you see is a blank DIN 3 gauge type, which I sourced on a European Website. This cover just snaps into the DIN sized hole left from the removed CD changer.*


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

*The Thunderbird!*










This is my first Phaeton, a black V10 TDi, though I have just secured a second, more pics to follow


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*....coloured Backlights*

changes the back a little


----------



## valmes (Oct 27, 2009)

Not mine, but it does look "custom":




























PS: My W12:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's my 103,000 mile six-year old W12 five-seater with her new OEMplus lower grill chrome bling:










Victor


----------



## rushcoil (Apr 17, 2011)

awful cell phone pic, but a start! Drove 400 miles to get it...









And what the hell is this in my center console!!?!? 









What I traded for the Phaeton... everyone thought I was insane, but I have that Phaeton love that BMW can't provide =) =)


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The connector inside the centre console is, I believe, an external phone antenna.


----------



## W(12)asif (Apr 3, 2010)

*Here is my baby, a 2003 W12 4 seater.*


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*W(12)asif awesome*

W(12)asif,
Beautiful ride. 
1. Is roof painted black?
2. What is written under mirror?
Regards, Tim


----------



## W(12)asif (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanx Tim.

1. The car is originally black. I just got the car wraped in white, but i kept the roof black.

2. Its written: SOFIENBERG BILSENTER. Thats the name of my company. You see I am a car dealer. The car shop you see behind my Phaeton is my shop.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

OK Thanks for the explanation 

Your wheels are awesome looking with the white. My own preference is to avoid wheels that are black in any way, as I prefer silver metallic look on cars. But, again, your wheels are stunning looking to me. Also, the painted lower valences also make a stunning looking ride. Well done, and thanks for sharing your photos!

Tim


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

Haven't pulled these photos out for a while.

Here's my 2004 W12 - now with 22,000 miles.

Patrick


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

Here is a new shot of my 2005, the Phaeton is very rare in Hawaii (Oahu). I have only seen a few here.


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

*Summershoes.....*

...what do you think ???


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Heizoelrenner said:


> ...what do you think ???


Nice,

imo she needs lowering 5-7mm

Stu


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

53 0val said:


>


Wow!!!!!

is that a drive thru car wash in the backdrop? Beautiful car stunning location, envious!

Stu


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Wow!!!!!
> 
> is that a drive thru car was in the backdrop? Beautiful car stunning location, envious!
> 
> Stu


That was taken yesterday morning in Yosemite Valley with my cell phone.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Upper Yosemite Falls*

Dang it Bob! I was convinced until now that taking my Phaeton to Yosemite was impractical, and I would need to aways take my Touareg. Now I know otherwise.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,

finally figured posting pics!!

Here's one of mine in South of France last summer.











Stu


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

Stu...
There's something about those rims I like! Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Not posted a picture of my Phaetons before:


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Very pretty Mike. 

Thought you preferred the John Deere wheels? 

Stu


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't put tractor wheels on V10.. brakes are too big. 

It has trashed my whole wheel buying plan... I thought i'd be able to standardize on 17"... fits the Tiguan too....


----------



## tongzilla (Dec 30, 2011)

Patrick, LOVE those wheels!! Very classy!! Are they from A8?

Stu, LOVE yours too! Those big gorgeous rims make your V10 appear shorter from some reasons. At first I thought it was the SWB until I saw your license plate! How's the ride on those low profiles? What size are they - 21"? 

Tong


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Love the wheels Stu. What size are they, and who made them?


Bob


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

53 0val said:


> Love the wheels Stu. What size are they, and who made them?
> 
> 
> Bob


Tong/Bob,

Wheels are 21". Tyres are 295/30/21 Continental Sport Contact 5P, ride is on the "firm" side , Handling and roadholding however are transformed. Wheels were made by TSW, I bought mine from a friend who had them on his Bentley (hence badges), but they rubbed the inner arch on his Continental.
The car in the pic is a SWB! I bought the plate prior to buying a LWB, when I can get a pic of them both together I'll post.
Thanks for the compliments too!

Stu


----------



## danny0 (Apr 7, 2001)

*My 2011 Phaeton I just think it's great the way it is.*

I don't think I would change a thing, and when it comes to accessories there's not many. Tried to buy a roof rack for a kayak and VW haven't got one and don't know if the pre 2010 will fit!!!


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

danny0 said:


> I don't think I would change a thing, and when it comes to accessories there's not many. Tried to buy a roof rack for a kayak and VW haven't got one and don't know if the pre 2010 will fit!!!


Pre 2010 does fit, another case of sh*t support from VW dealer network.

Stu


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

*Boreal's 04 phaeton*









:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

What is the colour of your roof ?

P.


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

The roof is done with 3M vinyl wrap in a black gloss finish. Only cost 150 bucks to do. If I get tired of it......I just peel it off with no harm done to the original paint.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it blends nicely with the windscreen, making it look as if the roof was made of glass.

But this may be the photo only.

I think I like it.

P.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Plus the painted valence looks awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

*White '05 4-seater.......*




























Best Regards,
Terry


----------



## danny0 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Nice one Stu*










Thanks Stu got the bars and they fit great although not cheap at £260.00, just wish the mud flaps were as easy to source:what: 

Dan


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is my Phaeton on 20" rims.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

OK, guess which one of ours is real


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice to see everyone's vehicle(-s). 





















Post (in Dutch) about making it shine

http://forum.carclean.nl/cc_postst13853/VW-Phaeton--MY2008--CQuartz-By-Aficior--201205.aspx


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> uberanalyst:
> OK, guess which one of ours is real



"Le Club 1.5P" sounds very appealing - those are great photos! Quite difficult to get right, I imagine!

Chris


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*Here is mine.*

I hope you like it guys.
































































Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## MAD Golf (Jan 6, 2000)

*Lowered*


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice pictures! 
Have you lowered the suspension??? 

John


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

Suits the car very nicely! 
How did you manage that (computer or hacksaw and oily bits)? 
What are the rims called? 

John


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*Fantastic pictures!*

And a real nice car, you are a photographer? Right? 
It almost looks like a model car. 

Thanks


----------



## Golodkin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Club 2P: new (temporary) member*

Here are my 2 babies, left the original, right the future. So I guess I can call myself a 2P Clubmember untill the GP0 is sold.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
And how is it like when you go over 140km/h and the suspension lowers a bit further?
Any issues regarding rubbing of the tires onto the wheel arches or odd tire wear?
Where did you get the shorter linkages?

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Marko!
Here the speed limit in motorways is 120km/h too. Most of the time I do not drive above it, but when I have to do a long trip I set the cruise control at 140km/h and set my eyes on the "speed camera spotting mode" .
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Golodkin (Jun 11, 2009)

mrksnrm said:


> I don't fly  In Estonia max speed allowed is 120km/h, mainly in highways 110km/h. But if there is need to speed up, i just lift car to position "high", then it will be normal factory height (theoretical, not tested)


You'd better not, won't work. 
If in position high, the Phaeton yet lowers itself to normal position above 120 kmh ...


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeap Marko, he is right. Look at this.


----------



## Golodkin (Jun 11, 2009)

mrksnrm said:


> One option to see this graph is: ... then over 180kmh, then system lowers to -15mm


Nope, it says: 
- when driving over 140 kmh for more than 30 seconds, it lowers to -15 mm 
- when passing over 180 before this 30s are passed by, it sinks to -15 mm immediately 
- it only rises to zero level again after 60s below 100, and 
- it's always on zero level under 50


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi All,

Just a pic as the front of my Phaeton is slightly modified with additional LED Running lights. 

Wouter


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Chrome fog light surrounds*



Golodkin said:


> Here are my 2 babies, left the original, right the future. So I guess I can call myself a 2P Clubmember untill the GP0 is sold.


I have a 2004 P V8 in North America and would like to know if the chrome elements around your future fog lights lights are something that can be added to the GP0 series? I would really like to get some for mine.


----------



## Bedlam (Aug 10, 2012)

GeigerVW said:


> I have a 2004 P V8 in North America and would like to know if the chrome elements around your future fog lights lights are something that can be added to the GP0 series? I would really like to get some for mine.


It looks like this kit would do it.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

There's an entire thread devoted to the strange practice of putting extra chrome on your Phaeton! I think someone achieved the same result with a cheap diy kit.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

invisiblewave said:


> There's an entire thread devoted to the strange practice of putting extra chrome on your Phaeton! I think someone achieved the same result with a cheap diy kit.


I have a 1/4" chunk of my fog light surround missing and this seems like the cheaper way to go instead of trying to fiberglass it or buying a new bumper. I am not trying to bling the Phaeton.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a neat solution.

Alternatively a body shop will be able to bond on some new plastic, but given that removing the bumper cover is part of some routine maintenance I would guess it could be a future crack point.

Bling is in the eye of the beholder. Personally I like those Bentley Continental power seat controls better than the stock flat black ones, which look like they came from a 1962 food blender.

Chris


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

GeigerVW said:


> I have a 1/4" chunk of my fog light surround missing and this seems like the cheaper way to go instead of trying to fiberglass it or buying a new bumper. I am not trying to bling the Phaeton.


I just purchased this piece and painted it. Around $150.00 for everything needed. See before and after.


----------



## koliberk (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all,
i want to share pictures of my car (minimally modded):

 

 

Im thinking about lowering it like mrksnrm did


----------



## nshirazi1 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Lets try that again with the correct codes.*


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

There are some absolutely immaculately presented cars here, black and white! A credit to their owners... :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## tongzilla (Dec 30, 2011)

Nick, that is one good looking Phaeton. I especially like the painted lower valances and the rear spoilers (both of them!). Where did you get those spoilers? Your car also appears to be lowered, did you accomplish that through VAG-COM? And of course the Bentley wheels! Tong


----------



## nshirazi1 (Sep 20, 2012)

tongzilla said:


> Nick, that is one good looking Phaeton. I especially like the painted lower valances and the rear spoilers (both of them!). Where did you get those spoilers? Your car also appears to be lowered, did you accomplish that through VAG-COM? And of course the Bentley wheels! Tong


Thank you Tong, 
I have to give huge credit to the previous owner as he was one maticulous individual such as myself on this car and handed it over to me in an amazing flawless shape. Try JC Whitney for the spoilers and OEM plus for the other upgrades. Both sites have great stuff for this car. 
Nick


----------



## OliverG (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Tom

Sorry to be a party pooper but from your pictures (car looks awesome btw) it looks like you've got a W12 on the Helios wheels? I think the Helios wheels are the best choice in terms of looks, I changed from Challenger to them, however the ride suffers a little. My understanding is that th Helios wheels are unsuitable and potentially unsafe on the W12's? Sorry, would just hate to hear you had a problem

Oliver


----------



## koliberk (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi OliverG,

You are completely right, but i have 3.0 TDI, just got new rear tips from W12


----------



## Bedlam (Aug 10, 2012)

Tom, that's gorgeous. It looks like you live in a beautiful area as well.


----------



## koliberk (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you, but these pictures were taken on our holiday, in my home town Nysa, PL. [town about 900 years old]
My Phaeton was only one in this town, this make you feel really extra special 



Bedlam said:


> Tom, that's gorgeous. It looks like you live in a beautiful area as well.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Late model W12 for reference (US$126k)*

This is a 2010 LWB W12. It's not mine... 

Since the W12 is no longer sold in most markets, I thought the photos (and the used price of $126,000) might be a cheerful point of reference for anyone cherishing their 2004 model. 

No advertising intended, the car is not now available.

Chris














































Photos via allegro.pl


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Paximus said:


> This is a 2010 LWB W12. It's not mine...
> 
> Since the W12 is no longer sold in most markets, I thought the photos (and the used price of $126,000) might be a cheerful point of reference for anyone cherishing their 2004 model.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning!! I notice it even has the rear passenger table. Wow!!!

Thanks Chris

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Positively Bentley-esque!! (is it safe to mention that word?)

Cheers,
Chris

PS - sorry if anyone sees blank copies of the images in your post. I had to rename the files to avoid a clash, and I think you must have hit the 'Reply' button rather than the 'Reply to Thread' button when you posted.


----------



## SyncroS8 (Jul 9, 2012)

mrksnrm said:


>


What's the offset and width of the wheels and what size tyres are you running?

Looks great.

Thanks

MG


----------



## SyncroS8 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, I didn't think that people did this any more but...

I've just pm'd the owner of the above car asking for the offset and tyre size and got this reply...

"I took quite big amount time (and money) to find ideal solution (rim design of course is matter of taste). Cause I had several request for this setup, i started to sell this knowledge (includes all measures and part names). Price is 100€ (PayPal)"

You're joking right?

Pay someone for the information of offset and tyre size?

No thanks Marco... I'll find out by fitting wheels and tyres without paying anyone 100€!!

MG


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. This looks like a good opportunity to educate our US brethren in a useful piece of British slang, this guy is the perfect example of a tosser.

I got this link from a friend, it's a HUGE help when trying to figure out rim and offset sizes. You plug in the current setup and the new details and it draws a nice picture and gives you all the details you need to know if it'll work.
http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp


----------



## danny0 (Apr 7, 2001)

to right, do you think they're 235/40 x 20 :screwy:


----------



## SyncroS8 (Jul 9, 2012)

With the stock tyre size of 255/45/18, an equivalent tyre size to keep the same rolling radius for 20 inch wheels would be a 255/35/20.

That's dependant on wheel width though.

MG


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

SyncroS8 said:


> "I took quite big amount time (and money) to find ideal solution (rim design of course is matter of taste). Cause I had several request for this setup, i started to sell this knowledge (includes all measures and part names). Price is 100&#128; (PayPal)"


I'm embarrassed for the guy that intended to turn this forum into a marketplace. I can't say it's wrong, but it sure doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

SyncroS8 said:


> Wow, I didn't think that people did this any more but...
> 
> I've just pm'd the owner of the above car asking for the offset and tyre size and got this reply...
> 
> ...


Bad Karma  A VERY sad day for this forum but hopefully the last!

Perhaps a Mod could introduce some kind of rule regarding this type of situation, although I feel that we are part of a global friendly "family" and by consensus this type of thing would just not be tolerated.

I hope that the perpetrator sees his "error of judgement" and continues to play an active and useful role here.

Stu


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't know who the person who posted the offer of the transfer of knowledge for a fee is (it's not evident from the discussion who the person was), but, you never know, he might be down on his luck at the moment and having trouble putting food on the table. Then again, he might not have the same outlook on life as the rest of us have.

I'm not in favour of a lot of regulation here in the forum, beyond the 'basic principles' that were developed by the group many years ago (see here: Phaeton Forum Objectives, Moderator Role).

Probably best if we just disregard the matter. It is unfortunate, but, maybe he is in financial duress.

Michael


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Not that I consider this right, but I can understand how this might come to be.

A bit of sleuth work on the forum shows that the person in question lists himself as a "photographer, designer". Given that line of work, it makes a little more sense to me that he would consider this information as a "design" and expect reimbursement for it. 

Also, he apparently did it only in response to a PM...

Victor


----------



## SyncroS8 (Jul 9, 2012)

Moving on...

I've bought some 20 inch wheels, tyres should be on their way and next are wheel adaptors.

I'll post photos and info up as to how I get on with all of the information for free 

I'm doing this on a budget - not the usual thing that you'll hear said about any Phaeton but don't get too excited just yet, it'll probably be a while before I get the car sorted as I've got to rebuild the gearbox, fix the power steering and skim the front discs first.

MG


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Victor R said:


> A bit of sleuth work on the forum shows that the person in question lists himself as a "photographer, designer". Given that line of work, it makes a little more sense to me that he would consider this information as a "design" and expect reimbursement for it.


That explains it, your logic makes perfect sense.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's a few photos from an owner in Italy. His previous VW was a Golf, he traded up.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*To the Manor born*

It is well known globally that all British, apart from having poor dentistry, an incomprehensible mode of language and a tendency to be the villain in cinema films, either live in vast Country Houses with butlers or else inhabit Dick van ****'s chimney tops (Gor Blimey luv a duck!)

Well, this week my Phaeton was treated to living in the manner to which it now wishes to become accustomed, since it was invited to spend Christmas on a private country estate. Naturally it wanted me to take it there, so I did.

A good festive time was had by all in front of large log fires and dining in state. Well, I'm not sure the ducks had such a good time, although I don't personally shoot.

Chris


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

*Greetings from Deep South Texas*

It ain't no country manor... but it IS pretty country... and nice and warm, too! ;-)

Happy New Year to all!

Peter


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a really nicely presented car of yours, interesting plate, great countryside and lots of FAHRENHEIT! What more could anyone want? 

Best,
Chris


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Finally some pics of my new baby. My wife calls her 'Mrs P'. Do not know how to post them better than this.*


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Embarrassment! here is the link to my online photos. Sorry.*

Still do not follow how to upload pics to the forum properly. Thought I had nailed it.
A Happy New year to you all on the forum, many happy miles and kilometres in your beauties in 2013!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingsleyflint/


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Happy New Year, then!*

Apassionata Blue Heliochrome at its best!


Happy New Year, everyone!

/per


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cool !!

Happy new year to you all !

Wouter


----------



## danny0 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Bought a set of 19 wheels to try*

Car sits and rides far better on these wheels and tyres but I think they would be better suited to the power and performance of a W12 engined Phaeton rather than the diesel I have.


upload


----------



## mullet5 (Feb 8, 2002)

My 2004 V8 on a recent road trip


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

mullet5 said:


> My 2004 V8 on a recent road trip


There's something so ineffably right about how in the second picture the rainbow emanates from the car....


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I actually had to look up the word 'ineffable' to make sure that I understood it correctly! 

Sung it a few times, I guess. Now I'm sure, I agree with you 100%!

Chris


----------



## tsa1 (Jan 1, 2013)

This thread makes me want a Phaeton immensely!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> This thread makes me want a Phaeton immensely!


Sights of luxury, adventure, cameraderie - and that's just the forum! 

You don't necessarily need the expense of the actual car!

Chris


----------



## dmooretcb (Jan 2, 2013)

*Rims - have a 2005 W12 - love the rims you have - where did you get them and what are the specs?*

thanks

Dave


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Last summer*

At the beginning.









Vidraru dam

























Balea lake altitude 2040 m (6695 ft)









Transfagarasan









Transalpina road altitude 2145 m (7037 ft)









cata.


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

W(12)asif said:


>


Where did you get that W12 badge for the grille? Are the newer Phaetons in that grille?


----------



## cswhite2 (Jul 4, 2007)

A couple from the airport the other day...

[









[


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## audiofetish (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

audiofetish said:


>


 Black is beautiful, I agree 
Black Phaeton wheels. No 
Each to his own 
Maybe an age thing, me being ancient. Bilmac


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I quite like the black wheels. And don't forget, being American it could be worse, they have a baffling fetish for chrome wheels here!


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*One day of summer in the Netherlands*

On the up to now only day that showed some promise of better weather I took out the detailing gear and put some fresh Wolfgang and paste Wax on Das Auto. 
It put a smile on my face to see it shine again after the dark days of snow and salty roads.


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*One more pic (really shiny)*


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## audiofetish (Jan 28, 2013)

invisiblewave said:


> I quite like the black wheels. And don't forget, being American it could be worse, they have a baffling fetish for chrome wheels here!


 
LOL.... That’s the truth. I'm not a fan of bling! It always sickens me to see Hummers all chromed out. But, like Bilmac said "Each to their own" I guess I'm trying to get away from the Pope look. LOL!


----------



## Tykeev (Jun 23, 2009)

these are TSW Holsten if I am right


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

*some better reflections for you guys... ;-)*


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

That picture above should drive some of our forum's members wild...



invisiblewave said:


> ....
> Seeing those two rear-views side-by-side, I have to say I like the new model has a nice arse!




Victor


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

love the black wheels mate .


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Took some night time photos last weekend. These are a couple of my favorites. More at the link.

http://aaronreynoldsexp.blogspot.com/2013/05/phaeton-photo-shoot-weyerhouser-bridge.html





And one from the Chuckanut Cruise on Saturday.



Hope you like!

Aaron


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm, these are brochure quality. Very well done.

Chris


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just waxed the P so I took a couple of pictures  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10008696703/


----------



## lauchiemb (May 10, 2013)

*Camping with my 'Phaeton Buddy' in the Lake District - UK*


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

seawind3000 said:


> Just waxed the P so I took a couple of pictures  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10008696703/


Are those parachutes landing on P30??


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but no, they are the beach umbrellas at Marco Island Beach Resort, at the end of their boardwalk. 

great place to stay on the Florida south-west coast 

Mike


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have some descriptions added to the other photos, now 

Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I couldn't let these photos pass by without comment. They are on an eBay listing for a V10, perhaps the best 'mood' images of a pre-owned car I have seen. If the poster is someone here, congratulations!

Chris






































(c) 2013 eBay user tsg9978. Reproduced here under 
'fair usage' practice from listing 271351205006.


.


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

*Klavierlack*


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Quite original pictures Lennart! :thumbup:
I am sure that it took some "elbow grease" before .

Gabriel


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Some "elbow grease" this spring. It stays really shiny over time, photos not taken directly after wash, I just sort of walked right into the sunset image and just had to capture it. And some more in every possible angle the day after


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Mahir, your V10 has great road presence, with the bold wheels and the modified exhaust tips!

Chris


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

While my pictures from 2+ years ago aren't too far away in this thread, I'll offer up a few more interior shots......of my favorite interior. 

(Boy, is my car/carpet dirty)





































And one exterior shot...










Best regards,
Terry


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Terry

Which wood is it?

Beautiful combo.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

The chauffeur is wearing a T shirt.

How tacky.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

Haha Steve. In S Florida, I wear t-shirts often. It was close to 90F today, for example. The wood is Chestnut. 

Tapatalk via crappy Samsung tablet.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a four seater in Sonnenbeige and brown like yours, but I like your chestnut in that combo even better than my walnut.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

Every time I see a picture of the inside of Terry's car, I get more than a little jealous. Although harder to keep clean, my preference is for light interiors. The chestnut works well with the sonnenbeige leather. Terry's car looks like such a warm, inviting place to spend a few hours on a nice long drive. 

Steven


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

No one is happy.  Steve likes the Chestnut and I want his Walnut. I almost didn't buy this car because of the Chestnut. Then I discovered I needed to be happy since I found a four-seater in the color and interior color that I wanted. There were no other choices at the time, it was this white four-seater or walk. As it was, I flew to Las Vegas, from S Florida, to buy the car. _ Don't get picky about the wood, Terry._ I have grown to like the Chestnut but I confess to liking the darker colors even more. 

Best,
Terry


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought it was chestnut, but that furniture looked better than any other chestnut I've seen so I just wanted to make sure there wasn't another variant out there.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

StevenFT said:


> Every time I see a picture of the inside of Terry's car, I get more than a little jealous. Although harder to keep clean, my preference is for light interiors. The chestnut works well with the sonnenbeige leather. Terry's car looks like such a warm, inviting place to spend a few hours on a nice long drive.
> 
> Steven


Thanks Steven. You guys are making me appreciate the chestnut. It does show a lot of the burl because of the lighter color. I am, for some reason, always concerned about chestnut yellowing or fading quicker than a darker choice. I like walnut and the eucalyptus too, at least as much as this chestnut. 



steveskinr said:


> I thought it was chestnut, but that furniture looked better than any other chestnut I've seen so I just wanted to make sure there wasn't another variant out there.


Thanks Steve, VW sure did some nice work. I really enjoy sitting in the car, they have designed a pretty special space. I've convinced more than a few lunchtime coworkers that these cars are maybe worth a little closer look. 

T


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Terry F. said:


> Thanks Steve, VW sure did some nice work. I really enjoy sitting in the car, they have designed a pretty special space. I've convinced more than a few lunchtime coworkers that these cars are maybe worth a little closer look.


I got two compliments last week on consecutive days.. and it's rare so I enjoyed it. The first was from the Chairman of my company who has been CEO of footsie 100 companies in the UK and is used to chauffered luxury. I was ferrying him between offices and hotels over a couple of days. When he first got in he did a slight double take and then said, "Is this a Passat.... .oh, of course it's a Phaeton. Very nice...." The next day I was in Mersyside and parking up at a college open day. There was some old gentlemen directing traffic. I needed to go round him, so he waved me on and as I passed him he flagged me down and asked "Is this a Feeton? What's it like?" I smiled and purred "Fantastic" and drove away....

The last time anyone passed a comment was a co-worker parked adjacent to me and as we walked to our cars together he said "Feeton..... what's that? Blimey it's big...!" And this from a Q7 driver...


----------



## Gunnar V6 TDI (Nov 1, 2010)

*New Phaeton*

Hi!

June 2014 our new Phaeton is built i Dresden. Very nice visit to the factory.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Gunnar,

Congratulations! Welcome to the forum.

Your photos require a login to phaetonsweden.org for vwvortex users to be able to view them. Is it possible for you to re-host them somewhere with unrestricted access? Please PM me (click my username on the left) if I can help you with this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dxp200 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## dxp200 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry here are a few more pics, not overly customized just dropped a bit running 21x8.5 on 255/30/21 in front and 21x10.5 on 295/25/21 at the rear.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Customized in Dresden 





Here in one of the not so good nights


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

*Old thread new images*














































Lennart


----------



## 1nK (May 17, 2012)

Just bought this 04 V8 phaeton for $4000... went from MK5 GTI to this and i will NEVER look back! (Just kidding i still own a mk5 gti i had two )


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

*My V8 LWB at Tynemouth*

Already posted these on another thread.

The colour is Reflex Silver.

I've learned from the good people on here that this car is really rare. Only 18 V8's registered in the UK. 













I've only had it a month but I absolutely love this car!


----------



## perni (Jun 9, 2016)

*My Phaeton*

Hello, I received my Phaeton 3.0TDI June 2011 last week and I almost have not tried, but I'm happy with and I've taken some pictures that I want to share. Greetings from Spain.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Perni - very nice and welcome!


----------



## AH2BNAVW (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## perni (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you. regards.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

At a car show... So I lowered it because why not lol














































-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3B(G) (Dec 19, 2014)

here is my 08 Phaeton 3.0 TDI

























Retrofits:

12 Channel amp 
extended wood package
phone with privacy handset
wood steering wheel 
rear climate control panel


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

1nK said:


> Just bought this 04 V8 phaeton for $4000... went from MK5 GTI to this and i will NEVER look back! (Just kidding i still own a mk5 gti i had two )


WOW, good buy. Congratulations!

-Eric


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Zero roof load they say


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Presumably once you hit 145mph you'll take off?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> Presumably once you hit 145mph you'll take off?


Hehe we're governed to 130


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diaz Rus (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi!
There are some pics of my 2006 Phaeton 3.2:


----------



## Callsignviper12 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Flower "wannabe"*

"The Flower"

Phaeton new beetle wannabe. Flower child. by Bay Surfin, on Flickr

At home by the dock......

20160303_101637_Richtone(HDR) by Bay Surfin, on Flickr

to the holiday ski trip in the mountains. ((She prefers to by at the beach though, and so would I....)

The cold Phaeton by Bay Surfin, on Flickr


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Callsignviper12 said:


> "The Flower"
> 
> Phaeton new beetle wannabe. Flower child. by Bay Surfin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! Love the rear tint. Hope to get to see her 

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Some photos of my recently acquired W12.

Short wheelbase with the very rare four seat option. Colour is Nocturne Aubergine Pearl. I think that the leather and carpets are Sun Beige? The dash, door tops, etc, are a sort of chocolate brown colour.

It's just come back from a major gearbox refurb. Still a few gremlins to sort but - my God - what a stunning car this is. 













































































































James May came up with the concept of 'Man Maths' - "_Man Maths is the reason I have four cars and no stair carpet_"; or, in my case three cars and a crappy front door!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

So.. which is the rarer.... the W12 or the V8? I suspect it is the V8 that is actually rarer in the UK....


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

You're correct, the V8 is the rarest _engine_ in a UK Phaeton. There are only 14 currently registered - which is 4 less from when I last checked! Potentially five of them could be the short wheelbase as they don't have "LWB" noted in their model name but I think it's unlikely that any are. Interestingly, some of the V8's, mine included (on the V5) are described with the TDI lettering after the name. They clearly aren't diesels so I can only assume that whomever at VW registered them originally got confused with the V10 diesel or something?

The W12 is the next rarest engine with 32 showing as registered - I'm surprised by that as I'd thought there would be more. _However_, 11 of those are definitely the LWB version, which leaves 21. Some of those 21 may actually be LWB cars but without the 'LWB' lettering - personally, I think that's highly likely but you never know. Cars described as "W12 4 seat" or a variation thereof amount to 8 (this is weird as only a moth ago there were 11, as Martin Allan, member here and previous owner of my V8, will confirm as we were discussing it via email). Again though, of those 8 some may be LWB variants without it being noted in the model description.

The first Phaeton was registered in the UK in 2002 and was a 4 seat W12. It was the only car registered that year. This, I surmise, was a press demo car and would most likely have been a LWB. Four were showing as actually being on registration in 2003 so there were either 3 or 4 _new_ registrations depending on whether the one from the previous year was still registered. It's probably safe to assume that it was so there were three, 4 seat W12's newly licensed in that year. The only other W12 Phaetons in the UK in 2003 were 13, 5 seat variants. So, potentially, my W12 SWB is at most one of three of that type from 2003 and, at the very most, one of 8 in total. It would be interesting to see if any other 2003 4 seat cars appear for sale anywhere so I could find out whether they were LWS or SWB.

Like my V8, the W12 has a mistake on its V5 also. In the "Body Type" section it is described as "Three Door Hatchback"!! I can accept that someone got the V8 wrong and thought it was a diesel, especially considering how few there are of them but who on earth managed to register a Phaeton as a Three Door Hatchback???

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=Phaeton

The car in this article from May 2003 looks like a SWB and seems to be an identical spec to mine. Strange that there is no model or engine identification on the boot. So, there _were_ at least two 4 seaters around at that point. A check of the plate with DVLA doesn't produce anything although it may have had a plate change if it's still around.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/phaeton/15499/volkswagen-phaeton-w12


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Whatever you end up having to put into that car, it'll be money well spent imo.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

AJL44 said:


> You're correct, the V8 is the rarest _engine_ in a UK Phaeton. There are only 14 currently registered - which is 4 less from when I last checked! Potentially five of them could be the short wheelbase as they don't have "LWB" noted in their model name but I think it's unlikely that any are. Interestingly, some of the V8's, mine included (on the V5) are described with the TDI lettering after the name. They clearly aren't diesels so I can only assume that whomever at VW registered them originally got confused with the V10 diesel or something?
> 
> The W12 is the next rarest engine with 32 showing as registered - I'm surprised by that as I'd thought there would be more. _However_, 11 of those are definitely the LWB version, which leaves 21. Some of those 21 may actually be LWB cars but without the 'LWB' lettering - personally, I think that's highly likely but you never know. Cars described as "W12 4 seat" or a variation thereof amount to 8 (this is weird as only a moth ago there were 11, as Martin Allan, member here and previous owner of my V8, will confirm as we were discussing it via email). Again though, of those 8 some may be LWB variants without it being noted in the model description.
> 
> ...


It's great that they are so rare that this kind of research is possible. Fascinating.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally got my 2004 v8 sorted suspension and wheel wise:

please note, these two shots were test fit for R8 wheels and tires. The last shot it has the proper spec load ratings:


----------



## tuut (Sep 13, 2016)

Not really a fan of cars that low, but that car is clean as hell and those rims sure are looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

tuut said:


> Not really a fan of cars that low, but that car is clean as hell and those rims sure are looking good! :thumbup:


Thanks man!! This is completely air'd out.. I ride at slightly lower than low US Spec height... so ROW height. I'm too old to roll low... but parked I like to look at it low


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

And one with a horrible interloper...


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Some updated pictures. I have a new phone and the last one was a bit clapped-out so this is a test of the camera.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure why I've never chimed in here...guess I'm not really one to speak up unless I think I'm adding something to the conversation...but while I've enjoyed seeing photos of everyone else's Phaetons, for some reason I've never posted mine in this thread.

So here goes...2004 NAR V8 4 Seater. I've never been good with the option packages and what goes where like some of you experts in the forum, so I won't try to make it sound like I know what I'm talking about. Car has had a few bits added since I bought it a few years ago like a refridgerator, lowering links, paddle shifters, rear bumper protector as well as many Vagcom hacks and tweaks. While I am a car modder at heart, this car I've largely tried to leave alone and just add factory options to. I really don't think it needs to be made worse trying to make it better.

Future additions will hopefully include a wooden steering wheel and a set of rear fog lights...maybe a blue tooth kit.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Some more of my W12*

A few pics taken today as testing a new camera.

Finally got my W12 to the point where just about everything is sorted and it's performing superbly - the thing absolutely flies! Just had all four wheels refurbished, brand new Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 tyres all round. 

Pics in the quarry are with the suspension on its highest setting.








































































Don't worry, it was on my drive - wasn't drinking and driving!


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice ic:


----------

